# Gas mileage of a Mustang



## rushenn (May 18, 2015)

Hi Expats,

I just got my driving license and decided to buy a second hand car. I'm interested in a 2006 - 2010 Ford Mustang as I can't afford a new one. I have no experience with a sporty powerful vehicle and worrying bit about the expenses I'm going to have. 

I know mustang is a powerful fuel hungry machine but I like it's look so badly. I would really appreciate if you could answer me the following if you own a Mustang or have experience with it.

- What is the Gas mileage? In fuelly.com, I got 8-9 KM/L so is it going to be the same in Dubai as well?

- What would be the annual Insurance charges? 

- What would be the service charges?

- And finally how about car parts expenses compared to a Japanese sedan(Civic, Camry etc....)

Thank you very much,
Body


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

My 2005 Mustang (modified with a Roush exhaust and Roush air intake - I don't know how that affects fuel consumption) does 15l/100km (according to the trip computer) when the foot is light. It can be as high as 20l/100km when driving through places like Arabian Ranches with all its speed bumps. I have managed to get fuel consumption to below 10l/100km having just filled up, on a motorway, going slightly downhill and I think the wind was behind me... I'll leave the km/l to l/100km conversion to you ;-)

The car's value is around 40-45K and insurance was just below 2K, but then I am older (still have 15 years to retirement age) and have no accidents in my past 10 years, though I'm not sure that was taken into account by AIG, the insurer.

I haven't had to service it yet so I can't provide any insight into servicing costs nor parts.

D.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

depends on what type you get... the regular v6 gives gas consumption comparable to any other coupe for the most part, and the costs are comparable as well...

a shelby on the other hand is more expensive, considering you need premium gasoline (92 octane) and the consumption completely depends on how you drive it... it can be reasonable if you do regular street driving, or the shelby can empty a full tank in a few hours if you take it to a track... parts are slightly more expensive, the most costly one being tires, but that really depends on how heavy your foot is...

sport tires run around 2500 dhs per tire and with track use will last three to six months... the all seasons (which are perfectly fine for regular street driving and if you dont plan on taking it to the track) run about 700 dhs and will last roughly two to three years with highway use and moderate foot heaviness...


----------



## rushenn (May 18, 2015)

@chestnut:

Thank you for the reply. 10l - 15l/100KM is more than enough for me. Mostly I'll drive from home to work and vice versa on Emirates road roughly around 50 KM a day. I have no plan to take this to a racing way nor any modification. Your comment gave me a big relief as I was thinking it would give me below 5km/l.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Well 6.6 KM/L for a 6 years old american car is not bad.

My 2015 V6 Japanese car runs about 10.5 KM per liter.


----------



## rushenn (May 18, 2015)

$imac:

Thank you for the reply. A Shelby? no way  My plan is to go for a V6.


----------



## rushenn (May 18, 2015)

A.Abbass said:


> Well 6.6 KM/L for a 6 years old american car is not bad.
> 
> My 2015 V6 Japanese car runs about 10.5 KM per liter.


That's great, what is your car?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

rushenn said:


> That's great, what is your car?


It's a Q50.

You also have to ask the buyer about the car, since 2 5-10 years old cars won't have the same engine condition, hence, different mileage.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

imac said:


> depends on what type you get... the regular v6 gives gas consumption comparable to any other coupe for the most part, and the costs are comparable as well...
> 
> a shelby on the other hand is more expensive, considering you need premium gasoline (92 octane) and the consumption completely depends on how you drive it... it can be reasonable if you do regular street driving, or the shelby can empty a full tank in a few hours if you take it to a track... parts are slightly more expensive, the most costly one being tires, but that really depends on how heavy your foot is...
> 
> sport tires run around 2500 dhs per tire and with track use will last three to six months... the all seasons (which are perfectly fine for regular street driving and if you dont plan on taking it to the track) run about 700 dhs and will last roughly two to three years with highway use and moderate foot heaviness...


Isn't premium fuel (super) 98 Octane, I am not criticising just checking as that's what I am supposed to be using?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

TT365 said:


> Isn't premium fuel (super) 98 Octane, I am not criticising just checking as that's what I am supposed to be using?


Hi,
In UAE the fuels use the RON numbering systems for the Octane rating.
Yes as you rightly stated - Super here is 98 RON and Special is 95 RON.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks, I thought it was the same as the UK.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

TT365 said:


> Isn't premium fuel (super) 98 Octane, I am not criticising just checking as that's what I am supposed to be using?


yes you are correct... 

the uae uses a different measurement scale for octane rating so with the way its measured here, its equivalent to 98 octane... north america uses a different measurement rating, and there, the same fuel is rated at 92 octane in canada... which is the "super" equivalent...


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

so (off topic now- apologies) what would regular unleaded be rated at in the US?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

87

Octane Rating - Understanding Fuel Octane | Exxon and Mobil


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If you're buying a car and are worried about the fuel consumption and affordability, you cannot afford the car.

Buy something cheaper.


----------

